# Paul Betenly Suits?



## catfish77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Paul Betenly suits? I ran across some in a nice store today at a price of $399. The store is high-end, carrying Oxxford, Canali, etc. The clerk says that the Betenly suits are half-canvassed, and I must say that they seemed very nicely constructed, particularly for the price. However, I have been able to find very little information on the internet other than that Betenly apparently is a subsidiary of a Chinese company named Nanshan and the suits are made in China.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Thought I might resurrect this thread. I'm seeing a lot of this brand locally but can't seem to find any info about them except from the guys selling it. Does anyone have a suit or sport coat that they could comment on?


----------

